# CardioMEM



## denisek1028 (Jul 10, 2015)

One of my providers is going to start performing insertions of a new device called CardioMEM.  There is no code assigned for this, so we need to use an unlisted code and I am just wondering if anyone else is familiar with this procedure and what procedure it can be compared to for the RVU value.

Thanks!


----------



## Chlrtrep (Jul 22, 2015)

You can obtain this information from the St. Jude Website.


CODING AND PAYMENT FOR THE CARDIOMEMS? HF SYSTEM
Physician Effective Dates: January 1, 2015 ? December 31, 2015
Codes for the CardioMEMS HF System are listed separately in addition to the code for the primary procedure.

CPT? Code Description Base Payment wRVUs

93451
Right heart catheterization including measurement(s) of oxygen
saturation and cardiac output, when performed
$149 2.72

+93568
Injection procedure during cardiac catheterization including imaging
supervision, interpretation, and report; for pulmonary angiography
(List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
$49 0.88

93799 Unlisted cardiovascular service or procedure Carrier Priced 0
+ Add-on code; Add-on codes are always performed in addition to the primary procedure and are never reported as a stand-alone code.
Please see Payment Considerations ? Physician (page 4), for guidance on billing unlisted CPT codes.

Hospital Outpatient Effective Dates: January 1, 2015 ? December 31, 2015

CPT Code Description APC SI* Base Payment

C9741

Right heart catheterization with implantation of wireless
pressure sensor in the pulmonary artery, including
any type of measurement, angiography, imaging
supervision, interpretation and report
0080 T $2,575

C2624
Implantable wireless pulmonary artery pressure sensor
with delivery catheter, including all system components
Pass-through H Pass-through

Hospital Inpatient Effective Dates: October 1, 2014 ? September 30, 2015

ICD-9-CM Procedure Code Description MS-DRG assignment Base Payment
38.26

Insertion of implantable pressure sensor without lead for
intracardiac or great vessel hemodynamic monitoring
264 $16,594

* SI = Status Indicator; H = Separate cost-based pass‑through payment; not subject to co-payment; T = Significant procedure, Multiple reduction applies


----------

